# Anyone have facial cysts removed???



## pamnock (Mar 30, 2007)

Wanted to hear from anyone who has had facialcysts removed and if you are glad you did it or wished you hadconsidered other options.

My daughter has had 2 previous tumors removed from her face, but they were near the hair-line, so the scars are not noticeable.

About 6 months ago, a cyst developed deep in her cheek. (It doesn'tprotude from her face, the area is just darker). It has grown steadily to nearly 2 inches long! Thedermatologist insisted it was acne, and put her on massiveantibiotics. When that didn't work, he squeezed the cyst HARDin an attempt to "pop" it. (Didn't work, and daughter was inpain for many days afterwards.) Note: You are NOTsupposed to squeeze the cysts :X

Went to a plastic surgeon on Wed. who suggested having the cystremoved. It will leave a scar on herface, but itappears there are no other options. She'sin pain and the cystis getting larger. 

I hate to have her regret having a surgery that will permanently scarher face, but not sure that we have any other choice. Anyonewith a similar experience?

The cysts seem to run in our family. I have 6 on my scalp, soSteph and I were planning "mother/daughter surgery" and going intogether to have our cysts removed (I'm just having 1 removed).

Pam



My pretty little girl . . .


----------



## naturestee (Mar 31, 2007)

Ouch! That doesn't sound like fun at all. Best of luck to both of you. ray:


----------



## pamnock (Mar 31, 2007)

The surgery itself is no more involved than dental work  They will just numb the area.

However, it will leave a permanentscar in a very noticeablearea of her face. Best case scenario is a thin, white linealong her cheek line, but if it doesn't heal well, the doctor said anadditional surgery may be necessary to attempt to repair extensivescarring 



Pam


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 31, 2007)

Pam, I know absolutely nothing about facialcysts, but thought I'd google it to see if anything came up. I ranacross these - it's a couple of abstracts from scientific papers - andI have no idea if they will apply to your daughter's situation, or willgive any information for you, but thought I'd post them in case theycan help.

A rhytidectomy incision is recommended to excise multiple facialepidermal cysts in patients with Gardner's syndrome. The advantage ofthis approach is that it permits excision of excess skin over the cystwith esthetically pleasing hidden scars. The alternative to thisprocedure, a separate incision over each cyst, results in disfiguringand conspicuous scars.

PURPOSE: The excisional biopsy of subcutaneoous facial cysts andlipomas can be problematic due to the high esthetic nature of theaffected area. Remote scar placement has advantages in allowing accessto subcutaneous pathology while placing incision lines in cosmeticlocations. This article will review excisional biopsies of subcutaneousfacial cysts and lipomas using cosmetic approaches. PATIENTS ANDMETHODS: Patients with superficial facial cysts or lipomas undergoingexcisional biopsies utilizing contemporary cosmetic surgery approaches(rhytidectomy, lower blepharoplasty, and submental) with tumescentanesthesia and either intravenous sedation or general anesthesia.RESULTS: All patients had successful removal of superficial facialpathology with good cosmetic results. CONCLUSION: The use ofcontemporary cosmetic surgical approaches for the excisional biopsy ofsuperficial facial cysts and lipomas provides adequate surgical access,a cosmetically acceptable result, and is well-tolerated by patients.

Unfortunately only the abstracts were available online (the secondpaper looked like it might have held some interesting info...it wastitled "_Excision of subcutaneous facial cysts and lipomas usingcosmetic approaches_") but it might give you something to go on.Wish I could help more than this. I hope the procedure goes very well,with a minimum of scarring...

(Oh, and your daughter is beautiful!)


----------



## pamnock (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you Bassetluv!

The disadvantages of surgeries such as rhytidectomy or submental toavoid facial scarring by remote entry is that those surgeries involvecutting along the edges of the face and literally lifting the face offto get to the cyst. As the text mentioned, it can be aneffective way to remove numerous cysts without any facial scarring.

The surgery she is going to have is far safer,muchcheaperand simply involves an incision over the cyst ratherthan a face lift. The disadvantage is that is leaves a scar 

Pam


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 31, 2007)

Pam, I don't know much about facial cystsurgery, but sister had facial surgery to fix her damagedcheek. She broke her sinuses, her left jaw,and herleft cheekbone. Her scars are noticeable but small.After the surgery, they did microdermabration to minimizescarring. She's up for another treatment soon. Vitamin C oilalso helps to minimize the scarring. Hope that helps!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you for the tip Lalena - I had thought about using vitamin E oil (I hadn't heard of using vitamin C oil).

Pam


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 31, 2007)

Best of luck! I have no experience with this, sorry.

Your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## polly (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Pam maybe i can help a bit, surgery in thestates is far superior to over here so cross your fingers its a brillneat surgeon. they are right about the oil it will help to reducescarring the way to use it is after stitches come out, you have to rubover the scar in small firm movements this keeps the circulation goingand helps the healing process. this will help to minimise the scar,after that find a salon that does microdermabrasion, this is an amazingtreatment that exfoliates the skin but deeper than a scrub you use athome, if she has a few treatments (1 aweek) it resurfaces the skinslowly and removes the scar it also treats acne scarring pigmentationetc.

Another treatment you can try if its available in the states is bioskin smoothing which is also very effective for scars, try to stay awayfrom laser though as it can sometimes cause pigmentation.

there are also essential oils you can use in your vitimin oil to helpbut i can't remember them off hand i can look them up for you if youare interested hope this helps you out a bit,Polly


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 31, 2007)

I can't comment a lot about the facialsurgery other then to have a good board certifiedplastic surgeon do the surgery; but just wanted to tell you howabsolutely model-gorgeous your daughter is!!!


----------



## Starina (Mar 31, 2007)

My sister has a facial deformity, it is VERYslight. It looks like one cheek is bigger than the other, like when youhave gum in your mouth. When she was born the DR. said that she had afat deposit on her cheek and it could be removed with surgery. Finallywhen my sister was 16, she got really self concious about it anddecided to see a Dr. about it. They did some xrays, and told her thatthere is nothing they can do for her. She has an asymtrical face, thereis no way to fix it, or change it. I think it bothersher,because SHE knows it is there, you can't even really tellunless you catch her at the right angle. I am sure that your daughterwill see this HUGEJAGGED scar, and mostpeople won'teven notice. Just remember that it does take a while for them to fade.My scars typically stay pink for almost a year, then they turn white.

Good Luck to you and your daughter.

~Star~


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 1, 2007)

> The disadvantages of surgeries such asrhytidectomy or submental to avoid facial scarring by remote entry isthat those surgeries involve cutting along the edges of the face andliterally lifting the face off to get to the cyst.


LOL...told you I knew nothing about this sort of thing; I had no ideathat rhytidectomy was akin to a facelift! I'd seen a facelift surgeryonce on tv and was just so amazed (and horrified) over the entireprocedure. I'm glad to hear your daughter's surgery isn't going to bevery invasive. And I suspect that whatever scar she might be left withwill be quite minimal. 

Wishing you both the very best on your surgeries!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know anything about facial cysts or surgery for them...

But I wanted to send warm wishes and hugs to you and your daughter through this...poor thing...

She's so beautiful...and looks SO MUCH like you! 

My hugs to you both,

Rosie*

:group:


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 2, 2007)

Pam, would you like to see a photo of my sisafter the surgery? It's been 2 months. She still has some scars(mostlybecause she was in a car accident and hit the windshield),butyou'll be able to see the incision scarring and the difference that amicrodermabration can do. Let me know. You'd be amazed to see herprogress (I would post her post accident, after stiches , but it'skinda gross :yuck). When you see those two together, and it's been 3months (from the accident), you'd be AMAZED!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Lalena! You can email them tome [email protected] if you don'twant to post them here.

Pam


----------



## polly (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Pam, essential oils you can use are myrrh(used by roman soldiers on the battlefield to heal wounds so you knowthis one has been road tested!) Helichrysum, Lavendar, Neroli(v.expensive but you can get it cheaper if you buy it in a diluteform.) Frankinscence, T tree, Geranium these can all be used forscarring.

Recipe: Pick 3 of the oils your choice which you will blend with carrier

(example) 6 drops of myrrh

6 drops of lavendar 

6 drops of Neroli

put into a bowl or coloured glass bottle(must be brown green or blue)

Add 15-20 mls of rosehip base oil. Very good for scarring

If doing in bottle put lid on then turn upside down and roll between your hands to blend oils.

I would also get your daughter to take arnica tablets for 2-3 weeks before having it done as it is really good for healing.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet - there's a computer here in the waitingroom  Steph's in surgery now - I go in at approx.10:00. Can now see the issue that a few posterswere having with not being able to make paragraphs - the "enter" keydoesn't allow you to space down - weird. Anyhow - wish usluck. I should be home by this afternoon. Pam


----------



## naturestee (Apr 17, 2007)

:clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover:


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 17, 2007)

ray:ray:


----------



## pamnock (Apr 17, 2007)

Mother/daughter surgery day went well. We're home and both going to take some Tylenol and a nap LOL

Pam


----------



## naturestee (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome! And now for a mother/daughter nap. :bed:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh, wonderful that things turned out good...

Have a wonderful nap, and give us updates when you can. 

Love and hugs for you both,

Rosie*


----------



## pamnock (Apr 17, 2007)

We had a nice nap, and both have very sore heads LOL

Big news - I'm going to be a Grandma within the next 7 days.My son's fiancee is being induced Thurs, Fri or Monday. Thebaby boy (Kaleb)is approx. 10 lbs. :shock:



Pam


----------



## binkies (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh wow! Congratulations! Best wishes infeeling better asap! Good thing babies don't come out already pulling hair.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 17, 2007)

Update - they are inducing her tomorrow at 3:00.

Pam


----------



## Pipp (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh My! What an eventful week for your family! 

So sorry I missed this when it was posted (and updated!)

I'll share my'head hurts' emoticon with you, you probablyneed it more than me!






And congrats to the son and daughter-in-law!







sas :hearts


----------



## missyscove (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations to the new almost grandma!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh wow! Congrats! 

That is a biiiiig baby.:shock:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 18, 2007)

They induced my mom about a week early to keep me under 10 lbs.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow...I really feel for yourdaughter-in-law....my Emily was 9lbs 14oz. Yeah, that's a BIGBABY, I can say firsthand!! 

And, to top it all off, though they tried three times, the epiduraldidn't work a wink...so I had her naturally. They had no ideashe was that big...nice shock for everyone! She's still gotthe record for biggest baby in the family. I'm proud ofher...

Congratulations to you and to your son and daughter-in-law...that's WONDERFUL!!

And, wonderful to hear that you two are doing well post-surgery.

Keep us updated on all that, ok?


----------



## pamnock (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm officially a grandma! Baby Kalebweighed in a 9 lb. 2 oz. and is doing well. We just got backfrom Pittsburgh and are exhausted . . .

Pam


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Apr 18, 2007)

It's official. Pam's getting ol...wiser! 

Congratulations!! :bouquet:


----------



## pamnock (Apr 18, 2007)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> It's official. Pam's getting ol...wiser!
> 
> Congratulations!! :bouquet:




Older, yes - Wiser, debatable LOL

Pam


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Apr 18, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Older, yes - Wiser, debatable LOL
> 
> Pam


Oh... I better leave that comment alone. LOL! 

Glad to see there's a sense of humor. :wink


----------

